# problems with kernel 2.6.19-gentoo (SOLVED)

## dencar

I found linux-2.6.19-gentoo would not compile with Fb_Splash set. Then, when it finished compiling, ati-drivers, alsa-driver, rt2500, svgalib would not compile. There is a common error: "error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory"

Anyone know a fix for this, please?

----------

## dsd

fbsplash failing is a bug (my fault) in gentoo-sources-2.6.19 which is easy to fix manually and will be fixed in the next release: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156705

the other packages which fail need to be patched in portage. please file an individual bug for each package that fails, if one has not been filed already.

----------

## kmare

The api changed.. so you have to update from "linux/config.h" to "linux/autoconf.h" for kernels 2.6.19+.

I just uploaded a fix for gspcav1 if you're interested at 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156176. 

A similar approch should be followed for other failing packages...

----------

## dencar

Thanks. I'll stick with 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 till the dust settles.

----------

## Dan

/me sits tight and waits for r1

----------

## Stolz

2.6.19-r1 is out and fbsplash seems to compile fine.

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r1

----------

## MixedSoul

i still have problems with svgalib and fbsplash, using Gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r1... 

was this supposed to be fixed and i'm doing something wrong? 

or does it still need fixing?

----------

## dencar

2.6.19-gentoo-r1 compiles OK for me, but ati-drivers, rt2500 and svgalib still won't compile against it. Alsa-driver and splashutils will. Looks like a bit of a wait for me to use this kernel.

Edit: Then I saw this thread, applied the fix and everything compiles.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521199-highlight-.html

Wonder why this was not done before release of this kernel?

----------

## MixedSoul

Thx for the tip! everything is compiling now!   :Very Happy: 

----------

